# Alternatives to 'Like'



## User (21 Sep 2016)




----------



## Shaun (21 Sep 2016)

Not currently, no. There is an add-on that expands on the 'like' feature, but the more add-ons you use, the more exposed you become to changes in the core software and / or developers abandoning their add-on projects; leaving us high and dry for future upgrades (or forcing me to remove a feature that everyone likes or has become used to).

The core forum software is currently undergoing a major upgrade that will require all add-ons to be rewritten by their developers. If the expanded 'like' add-on gets upgraded to the new forum software I'll consider adding it then. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Markymark (21 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> You know the emoticon things that have recently appeared on Facebook? The ones where you can choose something other than just 'Like', such as 'Laugh', 'Love', 'Grr angry', etc etc? Can we have those to click on for people's posts, rather than the current two alternatives of clicking 'Like' or adding a whole post containing a smileyface thing and nothing else? (Which is as annoying as the detested '+1'.)


+1


----------



## Crackle (21 Sep 2016)

I would not like any change which allows people to react negatively to a post by simply clicking something, however tempted I am to really wish for it for certain posters.


----------



## JtB (21 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I would not like any change which allows people to react negatively to a post by simply clicking something, however tempted I am to really wish for it for certain posters.


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

Shaun said:


> Not currently, no. There is an add-on that expands on the 'like' feature, but the more add-ons you use, the more exposed you become to changes in the core software and / or developers abandoning their add-on projects; leaving us high and dry for future upgrades (or forcing me to remove a feature that everyone likes or have has become used to).
> 
> The core forum software is currently undergoing a major upgrade that will require all add-ons to be rewritten by their developers. If the expanded 'like' add-on gets upgraded to the new forum software I'll consider adding it then.
> 
> ...


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I would not like any change which allows people to react negatively to a post by simply clicking something, however tempted I am to really wish for it for certain posters.


+1


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

[QUOTE 4476532, member: 9609"]-1[/QUOTE]
= 0


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Sep 2016)

Pi


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

Rooster1 said:


> Pi


e


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Sep 2016)

[@Shaun edit: Referenced post removed ]

cheers, I just got fire for looking at Cyclechat


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> You know the emoticon things that have recently appeared on Facebook? The ones where you can choose something other than just 'Like', such as 'Laugh', 'Love', 'Grr angry', etc etc? Can we have those to click on for people's posts, rather than the current two alternatives of clicking 'Like' or adding a whole post containing a smileyface thing and nothing else? (Which is as annoying as the detested '+1'.)


----------



## MartinQ (21 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> e



i*pi + 0 = log_e(-1)^(+1)

think that covers just about all the numbers mentioned so far ... The +0 is for the repeated solutions.


----------



## coffeejo (21 Sep 2016)

MartinQ said:


> i*pi + 0 = log_e(-1)^(+1)
> 
> think that covers just about all the numbers mentioned so far ... The +0 is for the repeated solutions.


My head just exploded and I'm blaming @User13710


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

MartinQ said:


> i*pi + 0 = log_e(-1)^(+1)
> 
> think that covers just about all the numbers mentioned so far ... The +0 is for the repeated solutions.




I'll raise you partial differential equations (I know I could do them once, if only I could remember how...!)


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I would not like any change which allows people to react negatively to a post by simply clicking something, however tempted I am to really wish for it for certain posters.


I dunno, if we can have this as an emoticon, I might be for it.


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

I'd vote for this:





or the one in The Velvet Curtain's avatar.


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> I'll raise you partial differential equations (I know I could do them once, if only I could remember how...!)


Ha ha, I was just thinking that kind of thing myself ...

Fourier analysis, Laplace transforms, pole-zero diagrams, where _have_ they all gone! 

I am the mental equivalent of someone who once trained hard and ran the London marathon in sub-3 hours, whose only exercise now is to walk to the car and back!


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha, I was just thinking that kind of thing myself ...
> 
> Fourier analysis, Laplace transforms, pole-zero diagrams, where _have_ they all gone!
> 
> I am the mental equivalent of someone who once trained hard and ran the London marathon in sub-3 hours, whose only exercise now is to walk to the car and back!


I'll see your Fourier analysis and partial differential equations and raise you vector calculus, with that funny nabla operator: grad, div and curl.

Somehow I managed to pass exams with that stuff in without ever really having a clue what any of it was about. They gave me a piece of paper at the end and it all completely disappeared from my memory instantaneously.

I do like watching Numberphile videos on Youtube. I suppose that's like flopping down in front of the Olympics on TV and scoffing crisps after walking to the car and back.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (21 Sep 2016)

Crackle said:


> I would not like any change which allows people to react negatively to a post by simply clicking something, however tempted I am to really wish for it for certain posters.


^this


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2016)

As above, this could be an absolute disaster, and could well backfire on the people who think it would/could be a Good idea. Arguements/more arguments and disagreements would I have no doubt be the order of the day, and the result would be a forum that is even more divided than it already is at times. A very bad idea IMHO.

It could also be used by some as a form of bullying.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> You know the emoticon things that have recently appeared on Facebook? The ones where you can choose something other than just 'Like', such as 'Laugh', 'Love', 'Grr angry', etc etc? Can we have those to click on for people's posts, rather than the current two alternatives of clicking 'Like' or adding a whole post containing a smileyface thing and nothing else? (Which is as annoying as the detested '+1'.)



I'll give you my address and if you really like anything I post just send me a fiver


----------



## Markymark (21 Sep 2016)

shouldbeinbed said:


> I'll give you my address and if you really like anything I post just send me a fiver


On that basis because of your posts you owe me £36,256.


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

welsh dragon said:


> It could also be used by some as a form of bullying.


Some posters can manage that at the moment without the need for more icons.


----------



## welsh dragon (21 Sep 2016)

Spinney said:


> Some posters can manage that at the moment without the need for more icons.




Exactly.


----------



## JtB (21 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> On that basis because of your posts you owe me £36,256.


Surely on that basis, the total must be in multiples of £5.


----------



## Markymark (21 Sep 2016)

JtB said:


> Surely on that basis, the total must be in multiples of £5.


No, some are so horrific they have VAT added.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (21 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> No, some are so horrific they have VAT added.


if only I'd though of the children


----------



## ColinJ (21 Sep 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> I'll see your Fourier analysis and partial differential equations and raise you vector calculus, with that funny nabla operator: grad, div and curl.


And I'd even forgotten that I had forgotten div, grad and curl! 

As for alternatives to _'Like'_ ... I agree that some new positive ones would be good. It seems wrong to _'Like'_ someone's post about mental health problems, bereavement etc. so _'Sympathise'_ would be a nice addition. Maybe even _'I respect your viewpoint but I don't agree with it' _would be useful.

'_Brain dead_', _'Troll'_ or the sinister _'I know where you live ...'_ we can do without!


----------



## stephec (21 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> No, some are so horrific they have VAT added.


And London weighting?


----------



## simon.r (21 Sep 2016)

Many moons ago I frequented a motorbike forum that allowed people to 'smite' a post. After a certain number of smites the poster was banned from posting for a short period of time. Which led to all sorts of interesting comings and goings!


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2016)

GrumpyGregry said:


> ^this


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2016)

srw said:


>


(Four clicks. Time to get rid of the yellow facey things, I think).


----------



## Markymark (21 Sep 2016)

stephec said:


> And London weighting?


Not really. It's probably too small for me to bother invoicing.


----------



## Spinney (21 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> (Four clicks. Time to get rid of the yellow facey things, I think).


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2016)

Some more suggestions;
Approval;





Confusion;




Disapproval;




Strong Disapproval;




Angery;




Bacon;


----------



## Markymark (21 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> Some more suggestions;
> Approval;
> View attachment 144900
> 
> ...


I think Ron should be be the final post on most threads.


----------



## John the Monkey (21 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> I think Ron should be be the final post on most threads.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (21 Sep 2016)

A smiley that says "is the bike ok?" would be ace


----------



## winjim (21 Sep 2016)

I like _like_. Anything else I feel is a bit overcomplicated. Certainly if you've anything negative to say then I think it's respectful to write it out properly and constructively. And I think it's not too much of a stretch of the imagination to understand a _like_ as a synonym for many things: agreement, acknowledgement, sympathy, whatever.


----------



## EnPassant (22 Sep 2016)

The only thing I don't like as a (relative) newcomer, is the cliques. I may disagree with 99% of what some posters say, however if they make a comment I like, I like it. I get the feeling some wouldn't like the announcement of the second coming if it was reported by the wrong person.


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2016)

Markymark said:


> I think Ron should be be the final post on most threads.


Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


----------



## slowmotion (22 Sep 2016)

User13710 said:


> You know the emoticon things that have recently appeared on Facebook? The ones where you can choose something other than just 'Like', such as 'Laugh', 'Love', 'Grr angry', etc etc? Can we have those to click on for people's posts, rather than the current two alternatives of clicking 'Like' or adding a whole post containing a smileyface thing and nothing else? (Which is as annoying as the detested '+1'.)







This sort of thing?


----------



## Markymark (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


Parks and recreation. Probably the best tv show.


----------



## Spinney (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


Who?


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


A character from the popular American Television programme "Parks and Recreation", "Ron Swanson" is portrayed by the actor and comedian Mr. Nick Offerman, m'lud. The character is noted for his gruff amiability, and a certain refusal to engage with the trappings of modern civilisation.


----------



## potsy (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


No, passed me by too, am I missing much?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


No. Me too.
+1
<like>
etc


----------



## coffeejo (22 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> The character is noted for his gruff amiability, and *a certain refusal to engage with the trappings of modern civilisation*.


I'm enjoying the irony that so many of us remain ignorant of this modern, pop culture reference...


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> A character from the popular American Television programme "Parks and Recreation", "Ron Swanson" is portrayed by the actor and comedian Mr. Nick Offerman, m'lud. The character is noted for his gruff amiability, and a certain refusal to engage with the trappings of modern civilisation.


Hmm, he sounds a lot like me!  (I have a certain refusal to engage with the trappings of ancient civilisation too - you know, relationships, religion etc.)


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Hmm, he sounds a lot like me!  (I have a certain refusal to engage with the trappings of ancient civilisation too - you know, relationships, religion etc.)


----------



## ColinJ (22 Sep 2016)

John the Monkey said:


>


Ha ha - I watched the first SW just once, hated it, and have never watched any of the others!


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Ha ha - I watched the first SW just once, hated it, and have never watched any of the others!


Ron has embraced some aspects of modern life;


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Sep 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Am I the only person in the UK who doesn't recognise 'Ron'?


You're not alone 
Mind, we could have Googled it, but I could not be bothered, doesn't look interesting (to me)


----------



## John the Monkey (22 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You're not alone
> Mind, we could have Googled it, but I could not be bothered, doesn't look interesting (to me)


----------

